# Odeon Cinema - Nottingham - March 2011



## Lolz101 (Mar 28, 2011)

Info shamelessly borrowed from cinematreasures.org

Originally opened as the Ritz Cinema in 1933, Built for and originally operated by the County Cinemas chain. The Ritz Cinema was fully equipped with a large stage, a Conacher 4Manual/22Rank theatre organ which was designed by organist Reginald Foort (who opened the instrument) and a large cafe/restaurant.

Odeon Cinemas gained a controlling interest in County Cinemas from 1935 and took full control in 1939, but the Ritz Cinema retained its name until 1944 when it was re-named Odeon.The Conacher organ was last used during the run of the Todd A.O. production of "South Pacific" and was removed from the theatre in 1964 and split up. The stage was used less often in later years, but did get a short term re-use in the early 1960's when pop groups such as The Beatles played in concerts to packed houses in the theatre.

The original auditorium was destroyed in 1964 when the Odeon became the first cinema in the United Kingdom to be split into a twin screen operation. The architectural firm Harry W. Weedon Partnership were responsible for the conversion, with Trevor Stone & Mavis Stone the interior design consultants. It re-opened on 12th July 1965 with two modern curtain walled auditoriums. The upper Odeon 1 in the former circle had 924 seats and was designed as a showcase for roadshow presentations the Odeon 2 screen in the former orchestra stalls level had 1,450 seats and played regular releases. Odeon 2 was further sub-divided in 1976 when it was made into 3 screens seating 500, 130 and 110. A new screen, Odeon 5 was fitted into a former basement reception room and had 101 seats. In 1988 another room in the basement was made into Odeon 6 which seated 90 persons. Sadly though it closed in 2001and plans to demolish the cinema and build student accommodation have now been submitted to Nottingham City Council.


Good wee explore, a bit different as the lad i explore with remembers coming here when it was open. The first time i have ever done any attempt at light painting - need to get out, practice & acquire better torch!


"The main facade on busy Angel Row was narrow and gave no indication to the size of the vast auditorium that lay behind it."


























Unknown to me, he was drawing a light cock 




















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## B7TMW (Mar 28, 2011)

Excellent report. I remembr when the cinema in Ewell closed, was a sad day. Many early memories for me. Shame I never got to explore it.


----------



## WelshPony (Mar 28, 2011)

Are they bottles of shampoo I see?? These photos are great, yet the whole place looks so horrible and creepy. I can't help but look at them! Good work.


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't notice what they were at the time, i think i thought there were nail varnish remover? Anyone that goes in there for a wash need they're head checking lol its filthy, the lower levels are flooded, not ever sure where the water is coming from? Feel sorry for the homeless people that sleep in there, cant be nice!


----------



## hld__ (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it pretty easy to get into this place?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2011)

hld__ said:


> Is it pretty easy to get into this place?


Hiya Hld. Welcome to DP, but please check out the forum rules before you ask questions.


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2011)

Loved the pics Lolz, never had a nose around a derelict cinema, looks interesting, Thanks


----------



## imyimyimy (May 14, 2011)

Niceee.. the odeon in burton has been derelict for aages too.. But a mission impossible tbf..


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 14, 2011)

Nice photos! I'm planning to go here sooner rather than later...


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 25, 2011)

*History*

If anyone is still reading this thread, can I tell you some history. My Dad had a part time job there as commissioner just after it re-opened as a split cinema. The Sound of Music was running for months and months and he used to walk up and down the queues outside shouting "Sound of Music upstairs, ticket holders please". We remember this well because we had for years a reel to reel tape reorder of him saying it. He had to wear dicky-bow and (I think tuxedo - unfortunately not pics of him). He also had to go in on Sunday mornings and change the lettering on the front (see photograph one) for the new film of the week. Sometimes he took my sister and I, and I remember standing on that balcony most Sunday mornings "helping" with the letters. He also let us have the posters of the previous weeks film, all now sadly lost. We used to run up and down the isles and along the rows looking for penny's or if we were lucky a 6d or two. Later I got a job as an usherette there, two evenings a week after school, but that didn't last long I don't think my mental arithmetic was good enough - choc ices 9d, if people had more than two I lost count!
So glad to see these pictures, but sad in a way. Thanks


----------



## Potter (Jun 29, 2011)

Great work.

My solo explore and sleep over from back in 2007 is on my site:

http://yeovilnet.twu.net/


----------



## nelly (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice stuff, loveing the remains of carpet on the stairs after the seats have been removed


----------



## colin haggart (Jul 26, 2011)

*cinema.*

Wonderful photos, i'd love to look round an old cinema.


----------

